# توازى كابل ضغط عالى مع كابل هاتف مع كابل فيبر أوبتك



## mos (1 يوليو 2011)

ألأخوان الكرام ... لدى إستفسار

هل هناك مشكلة إذا تم تنفيذ مسارات كابلاات الكهرباء بجوار كابلات الالتليفون أو كابلات داتا / فيبر أوبتك؟

هل هناك مواسير pvc مخصصة لعزل المجالات الكهربية.؟

مع الشكر


----------



## haitham741 (14 يوليو 2011)

لا يا عزيزي لا يوجد اي مشكلة في فرد كابل اللياف الضوئية بجوار كابلات النحاس او الداتا بل هذا احدي مميزات الألياف الضوئية انها لا تتاثر بالمجالات الكهرومغناطسية ولا تؤثر في الكوابل الأخري
تستخدم الألياف الضوئيه في الغالب في التطبيقات التي تحتاج الي :
1. الحفاظ علي سلامة وسرية المعلومة حيث يتم نقل البيانات داخل الألياف الضوئية بدون ان تتأثر باي شوشرة او تداخل وذلك لأن الأشارة التي يتم ارسالها داخل الليفة الضوئية تعمل في تردد الضوء المرئي وهي بعيدة جدا عن الترددات التي تعمل عليها اشارات الموجات الكهرومغناطسية بالأضافة الي الحفاظ علي سرية المعلومة لأنه أمن جدا ومن المستحيل اختراقه للحصول علي معلومه هذا غير طبعا الميكروييف او النحاس
2. في حالة ارسال البيانات لمسافات طويلة جدا حيث ان الأشارة تسري في الألياف الضوئية لمسافات طويلة تصل الي عشرات الكيلومترات بدون الحاجة الي اعادة التوليد وبفقد بسيط جدا بالمقارنة بالنحاس​


----------



## mahmoud awd (16 يوليو 2011)

والله الاخ هيثم اجاب عليك اجابة نموزجية


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (16 يوليو 2011)

mos قال:


> ألأخوان الكرام ... لدى إستفسار
> 
> هل هناك مشكلة إذا تم تنفيذ مسارات كابلاات الكهرباء بجوار كابلات الالتليفون أو كابلات داتا / فيبر أوبتك؟
> 
> ...


 
إذا المقصود من كلامك فايبر أوبتك ، فلا مشكلة

و الممارسة المستخدمة عند شركة الكهرباء هي أن يوضع الفايبر في subduct مع أربعة subducts أخرى كلها داخل duct رئيسي
هذا ال duct يوضع في نفس الحفرية مع كابلات الكهرباء
هذا الـ Duct هو لحماية كيبل الألياف البصرية في حالة وجود حفريات على مسار الكيابل الكهربائية و الـ subducts هي لمجرد جعل مساحة لتمديدات فايبر جديدة ( يعني الثلاثة الباقين مجرد سبير )
هل تعلم أن كيبل الـ neutral حق خطوط الكهرباء الهوائية في داخله كيبل ألياف بصرية ؟ ( يسمى OPGW Optical Groundwire )


----------



## haitham741 (17 يوليو 2011)

حتي الأن لا يوجد مواسير مصنوعه من pvc  أو البولي فنيل كلوريد عازلة للموجات الكهرومغناطسية لكنها هذه المواسير تستخدم لتمديد كوابل الألياف الضوئية من خلالها بعدة طرق منها (السحب المباشر و النفث و ..............)حيث يمرر الكابل من غرفة تفتيش الي أخري . بالنسبه لكابل ال OPGW  فأن هذه الكوابل الهدف منها تأريض الأبراج وليس أمداد المحطات بالطرف الأرضي حيث أنه لكل محطة كهرباء يوجد الأرضي الخاص بها والهدف الثاني هو ربط هذه المحطات ببعضها عن كريق شعيرات الفيبر الموجودة داخل كابل ال opgw ملحوظة هذا النوع يستخدم في حالة الجهود العالية مثل 220 كيلو فولت و 110 كيلو فولت اما من اقل من ذلك فيستخدم معه ال ADSS وهو يستخدم في الخطوط المنخفضة نسبيا للربط فقط بين المحطات​


----------



## gamal_abd (1 مارس 2012)

معلومات قيمه 
الف شكر
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## bessa.hamid (18 مايو 2012)

​معلومات قيمه 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مهندس احمد العراق1 (9 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم ايدك على هذه المعلومات جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## abublal2010 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## momen84 (10 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 

عموما لا يوجد مشكلة في تركيب كابلات الكهرباء بجانب كابلات الفايبر....لكن لازم تلاحظ انه الشبكة لو فيها كبلات نحاس او UTP اكيد الضغط العالي بيأثر علي الاشارة

بالنسبة لموضوع وجود بايب او duct لعزل المجال المغناطيسي فانت ممكن تستخدم GI ducts h او GI trunkingللكابلات لكن الحاجات دي بتستخدم في الغالب في داخل البنايات و لمسافات قصيرة و مفيش حد بيستخدم الحاجات دي في الشبكات الخارجية


----------



## dandos (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس زعيطان (30 يوليو 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## Eizdashire (20 سبتمبر 2013)

تحصل المشلة في حال تم وضع شريط التلفون السلكي بجوار شريط لنقل القدرة الكربائية، إذ ينتج شرارات كهربائية تؤدي إلى صدمات صوتية وتشويش على الخط التلفوني ...
يمكن تقليل الأثر باستخدام دارة حماية خاصة ومتوفرة في السوقن لامتصاص الحقول الكهرومغناطيسية التحريضية الناتجة عن أسلاك نقل القدرة الكهربائية، والمؤثرة على إشارات الكلام المنقولة في خطوط الهاتف المجاورة...
أما التأثير على خط نقل المعلومات بالألياف الضوئية، فهو معدوم، وهذه إحدى السمات الرئيسية لنقل المعلومات بالفايبر أوبتيك ...


----------



## stihah (13 أبريل 2014)

الكلام دا صح نظريا لكن بالنسبة للكود الخليجى والمواصفات الخليجية واعتقد المصرية لازم فصل كابلات الالياف الضوئية وخطوط الكهرباء بمسافة لا تقل عن 30 سم


----------



## nuoe101 (8 أغسطس 2014)

.World with fiber optic is very easy


----------

